# hi i got a 45 litre tank how many guppies can be housed



## britman (Apr 14, 2011)

i had issues with fry from two guppies one lot 9 are 1 month old, looks nice though they black guppies. Another one had 23 guppies so have all these in a 45 litre howlong before it becomes over crowded. None have died even though tank is fairly newly cycled setup a few weeks.

How many guppies can i house in this size it is a remi tank with black borders rectangle.

Also i finding it hard see sex still even at 1 month ol dhow long before they can reproduce as dont want anymore and wanted to seperate males and females asap, thanks a lot for reading :no1:

id really love to give some away but not found anyone, if anyone was local your welcome to some


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

The general recommendations for stocking any tank are 1cm of fish per litre of water. So for adult guppies, say around 4cm each, that gives you 11 fish in total. 
I usually move on my guppies at about 2 months or so, sometimes sooner. I know quite a few people around here who take them from me, but unless you want to post them, I wouldn't really be able to help with that I'm afraid


----------



## britman (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks, gla di got a reply. I did post a few on ebay in polystyrene and got there fine but i am dubious with royal mail as could take days, luckery got there in a day before

do you know what age you can tell there sex as finding it hard to see the parts and they move to quick haha


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

britman said:


> thanks, gla di got a reply. I did post a few on ebay in polystyrene and got there fine but i am dubious with royal mail as could take days, luckery got there in a day before
> 
> do you know what age you can tell there sex as finding it hard to see the parts and they move to quick haha


when they mature after about 9 weeks i think.
males have the gonopodium


----------

